# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Exhibit Developer- San Diego Museum of Man, San Diego, CA

## erika.katayama

http://www.museumofman.org/job/exhibit-developer/

----------


## erika.katayama

Full disclosure: this position is on my team at SDMoM.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Awesome museum in an amazing cultural environment. Erika, gotta say that I am more than just a little bit jealous about your digs.

----------


## Paul Brewin

Next door! Thanks for all the job posting work you do, Erika.

----------


## erika.katayama

I appreciate the kinds words, Ashley and Paul! PACCIN rocks.

----------

